# Turtle Wax - Original



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've been using this stuff on my car which has pearlescent paintwork.

Whenever I next wash the car (up to 10 washes) it just sheets off - which is great!

What is everyone elses opinion on this stuff?

Apart from the stink it has which is unpleasant, it's ok stuff.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Corsa D-Driver said:


> I've been using this stuff on my car which has pearlescent paintwork.
> 
> Whenever I next wash the car (up to 10 washes) it just sheets off - which is great!
> 
> ...


Well, I have some knocking about and use it, not on my car but wife/son/daughter cars, why? Because they're not interested in what their car's look like, beading wise etc so I use it as protection, a more expensive product would be wasted but having said that, it does do what it says on the bottle! And it's been around for years so it must be doing something right!
I did my daughters car about 6 weeks ago and the water still sheets off.
The down side for me is the white it can leave behind on the trim, but they don't care if I get a bit cack handed, and I do get a "ta dad" out of it!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I know what you mean, it is good for protection and the sheeting aspects but that's about as far as it goes with this stuff.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Dust ...
Stains the trims ...
Easy on / Easy off :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Black Widow said:


> Stains the trims ...


Try not to get it on the trims! :lol: That's what the blue masking tape type stuff is for!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Black Widow said:


> Dust ...
> Stains the trims ...
> Easy on / Easy off :lol:


:lol::thumb:

With all respect for turtles  90% of Turtle products ... Rubbish !


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> With all respect for turtles  90% of Turtle products ... Rubbish !


Except their Tyre Shine Wet Look stuff, that is excellant!


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> :lol::thumb:
> 
> With all respect for turtles  90% of Turtle products ... Rubbish !


Hmmm, I bet if you did a good prep and finished off with turtle wax and told people you'd used some high end wax they'd rave over it.
G


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

We i might be in the minority here.
But just to highlight that every product has its place.
Even the old school products that have been around for a lot longer than the newer branded marques,and still stand the test of time.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146107&highlight=turtle+wax

Have fun.
Gordon.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Is this a cleaner wax, to classify it best? Does it correct any? Does it clean well?

Can we top another, filler heavy product with TW Original Hard Shell? Or would it remove it all anyway?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> :lol::thumb:
> 
> With all respect for turtles  90% of Turtle products ... Rubbish !


Apart from their Glass Cleaner. Its the doggies danglies!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

gordonpuk said:


> Hmmm, I bet if you did a good prep and finished off with turtle wax and told people you'd used some high end wax they'd rave over it.
> G


Hi gordonpuk

In the past , I tried Turtle Emerald wax I'm happy with this wax , and this result push me to buy more Turtle products ... I bought :
Turtle Swirl & scratch remover :wall::wall::wall:
Turtle Express shine
Turtle Original Carnuba (liquid) :wall::wall::wall:
Turtle color Magic 
Turtle black tire gel

All this Items Is Rubbish !

Maybe there a few good turtle products such as Turtle Ice and Gloss Guard Top Coat Sealer .
If I looking for good quality products with good prices , I will go with Simoniz , ChemicalGuys and collinite .


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Their liquid clay is useless, I wasted an hour of my life trying to get the product to do something useful.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I really love the gloss and beading Gloss Guard gives. Discontinued unfortunately. 

Love the smells of Plus PTFE and Original Paste. Plus PTFE was quite hard to buff off though. Now after a couple of years past my first usage I want to try my first products to see if it was me or the product.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> :lol::thumb:
> 
> With all respect for turtles  90% of Turtle products ... Rubbish !


Hmm i beg to differ i use Turtle Wax quite regular and dont have any problems

Alloy wheel cleaner, wet n Black dressing, ice paste on wheels



















Trim cleaner before and after with the aid of a detailing brush





















Corsa D-Driver said:


> Except their Tyre Shine Wet Look stuff, that is excellant!


Yes as shown in picture it is very good stuff imo



gordonpuk said:


> Hmmm, I bet if you did a good prep and finished off with turtle wax and told people you'd used some high end wax they'd rave over it.
> G


my thoughts exactly i could show you a few pictures and said id finished it with high end x wax and folk would love it but infact it would have been Turtle wax.

On the othert hand im proud to say i user Turtle Wax


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you use Scratch & Swirl Remover also? I'd like to know if it would be an overkill to use it for regular pre wax cleaning with a DA.


----------



## Leeds_VTO (Jul 12, 2007)

I used to use liquid wax, then bought a good paste wax and never gone back ive used swissvax onyx, autoglym hd and meguiars Gold glass.

I used to use Mequiars gold glass in liquid form it was a decent wax jus didnt last very long and made tons of dust when it came off.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Leeds_VTO said:


> I used to use liquid wax, then bought a good paste wax and never gone back ive used swissvax onyx, autoglym hd and meguiars Gold glass.
> 
> I used to use Mequiars gold glass in liquid form it was a decent wax jus didnt last very long and made tons of dust when it came off.


Dude, it can't make loads of dust unless you used much too much product 
As someone else posted, when using a product , treat it as if it cost £1000 a bottle that way you will use just the amount required :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gordonpuk said:


> Their liquid clay is useless, I wasted an hour of my life trying to get the product to do something useful.


yet, it was not offered on the swaps


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

caledonia said:


> We i might be in the minority here.
> But just to highlight that every product has its place.
> Even the old school products that have been around for a lot longer than the newer branded marques,and still stand the test of time.
> 
> ...


You are in the minority, but not alone, the ease at which some of the members create havoc , reminds me of why detailing will NEVER take off and the man down the street will forever continue to use their sponge and toss the dirty water over the car to rinse off :car:


----------

